# Injured Magpie found - Advice needed?



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Just found a young, injured magpie whilst out walking Toby. He was shuffling around by the side of the road, I just though he was a young bird so pout him in the bushes & left him. On our return walk I noticed he was out near the road again, this time being stalked by 2 cats so i bought him home with me. 
He was quite wet so thought I'd get him dry then put him back where I found him but have now noticed that his right wing appears to be slightly hanging down causing him difficulty in staying upright.
Apart from the wing injury he seems fine; is hopping around in the bathroom but I don't want to put him bakc outside if he is injured. 
Am not sure what to do now, does anyone know of any rescue centres in Herts/Beds area? or can advise what would be best for him.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Poor maggie 

I would call the RSPCA, they will pick him up or advise you where you could take him.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Luckily our vets are brilliant & said to bring him in. After examination they found his wing wasn't too badly damaged & it looks like he'll be fine. The receptionist also does a bit of wildlife rescue so will be taking care of him until he is fit to be released. 
We hand reared a baby blue tit last year which was difficult enough (I had to smauggle him in to work in order to feed him throughout the day!) but a magpie would have been a bit more difficult!


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats great!! Fingers crossed he'll be better in no time


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Even though I have one that wakes me up every morning tapping the landing window:lol: I would'nt want to see one hurt. I tried to save a young crow on a busy main road before and I got the traffic to stop but a woman behind could'nt wait and over took the other cars and ran straight over the poor bird!!! If I could I would have Some people


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

OMG! What a stupid woman!


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> OMG! What a stupid woman!


No concience  Even the people in the cars who had stopped shut their eyes and then started shouting. She put her hands up as if to say what?? What have I done???


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well done for saving the pie. Though ours are monsters around here and I would struggle to help one, knowing what they do to all the baby birds. But then, that's nature and to stand in it's way or not help it like I would all the other species would be hypocritical.

Talking of magpies though .. Chris came home for lunch today and was making our sandwiches in the kitchen. He totally pooed his pants when he heard the keys jangling in the door, thought someone was trying to break in. But when he looked it was a magpie poking the keys through the lock! It explains a lot, all of the locks on our doors have had to be replaced over the years, as they just seem to stop working/locking for no reason. Now I know why! Buggers!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Well done for saving the pie. Though ours are monsters around here and I would struggle to help one, knowing what they do to all the baby birds. But then, that's nature and to stand in it's way or not help it like I would all the other species would be hypocritical.
> 
> Talking of magpies though .. Chris came home for lunch today and was making our sandwiches in the kitchen. He totally pooed his pants when he heard the keys jangling in the door, thought someone was trying to break in. But when he looked it was a magpie poking the keys through the lock! It explains a lot, all of the locks on our doors have had to be replaced over the years, as they just seem to stop working/locking for no reason. Now I know why! Buggers!


LOL!! I know alot of people don't like them but I find them facinating, I watched a family of magpies last year come to my bird feeders & basically dismantle them before my eyes so they could get the food out quicker! They were there for a few weeks before the parents left the baby (he was quite a big baby by that stage!) & he seemed quite lonely for a while. I used to worry about him if I didn't see him around - my OH thought I was nuts!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh, don't get me wrong I actually like Magpie's, just not how they hunt and feed. I think they are beautiful and charming birds. One of ours gave me some good photo ops last year, came right up close for this shot ...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, what a brilliant picture. Despite having one sat on my lap earlier I just have a pic of what can only be described as a black & white smudge!! Photography is not a strenght of mine!
It also makes me laugh seeing my sister saluting them when we're out as it's bad luck not to (she's not usually a nut job - just with magpies!) .... she has to do it every few seconds round here as there's loads of them at the moment!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: I salute single magpies too! I don't if I see more together though, as that's bad luck too, apparently :lol:


----------

